# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Page Numbers in Cells

## Dodo2u

"=?Utf-8?B?REMgYXBwbGV5YXJkcw==?="
<DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com:

> This is what I am doing....
>
> I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content)
> which can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are
> added to it. The top section is printed on each page and one of the
> cells needs to state the page numberâ¦ ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
>
> Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the
> printed page number?
>
> Dave
>

Why not in the header?

View/Header and Footer/Custom header

----------


## Barb Reinhardt

Why not put the page number in the header or footer.   Got to Page Setup and
the Header/Footer Tab.   Select the pull down menu for header or footer and
page # is an option.

"DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
> This is what I am doing....
>
> I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content) which
> can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added to
> it.
> The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to
> state
> the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
>
> Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> page number?
>
> Dave

----------


## Barb Reinhardt

I'm not sure my first message was sent.

Use Headers or Footers to do this.

File -> Page Setup -> Header/Footer
On the pull down menu, there are several page options.

"DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
> This is what I am doing....
>
> I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content) which
> can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added to
> it.
> The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to
> state
> the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
>
> Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> page number?
>
> Dave

----------


## DC appleyards

This is what I am doing....

I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content) which
can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added to it.
The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to state
the page numberâ¦ ie Page 1 of 2 etc.

Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
page number?

Dave

----------


## DC appleyards

Really needs to be on the document... is there any way of doing it?

"Barb Reinhardt" wrote:

> I'm not sure my first message was sent.
>
> Use Headers or Footers to do this.
>
> File -> Page Setup -> Header/Footer
> On the pull down menu, there are several page options.
>
> "DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
> > This is what I am doing....
> >
> > I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content) which
> > can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added to
> > it.
> > The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to
> > state
> > the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
> >
> > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> > page number?
> >
> > Dave
>
>
>

----------


## Earl Kiosterud

DC,

(1) It appears as though you've laid your sheet out with regard to the
printed pages.  That is a lot of trouble.  If you haven't looked at the
printing features in File - Page setup, you should first do that.  You can
have headings, including automatic page numbers, column and/or row headings
that automatically repeat across the pages, and other things.  Now you just
maintain your worksheet as one continuous table, and let Page Setup add the
page stuff for printing.

(2)  If you have to have the page numbers on the sheet, the next best
solution would be for a macro, fired by the Before_Print event, to loop
through the pages and put in the numbers into the cells where you want them.
It would have to walk its way through the page breaks, a slow process (the
last time I messed with it), as the PageBreak object is made of molasses.
And kept cold.  If you're willing to put a macro in, along with its
ramifications (the user gets the "This workbook contains macros..." message
on opening), we'll write it for you.

(3)  Failing that, you'll need to put the page numbers in yourself, into
cells.  you'll need to determine where the page breaks are, then use
formulas for each page number.  You can use View - Page Break Preview to see
that.  Then you could pick a cell in each page, and use a formula that
refers to the prior page number cell. If the prior cell is A1, use:

=A1 + 1

But here's the problem: As you add and delete items, which presumably means
inserting and deleting rows, this will move down or up those page numbering
cells.
--
Earl Kiosterud
www.smokeylake.com

"DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
> This is what I am doing....
>
> I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content) which
> can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added to
> it.
> The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to
> state
> the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
>
> Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> page number?
>
> Dave

----------


## DC appleyards

Earl,

If we put the macro into the document how much will it effect the printing
process?

I am keen to give it a go if it will not effect the document to badly...

Thanks for your help with this.

Dave

"Earl Kiosterud" wrote:

> DC,
>
> (1) It appears as though you've laid your sheet out with regard to the
> printed pages.  That is a lot of trouble.  If you haven't looked at the
> printing features in File - Page setup, you should first do that.  You can
> have headings, including automatic page numbers, column and/or row headings
> that automatically repeat across the pages, and other things.  Now you just
> maintain your worksheet as one continuous table, and let Page Setup add the
> page stuff for printing.
>
> (2)  If you have to have the page numbers on the sheet, the next best
> solution would be for a macro, fired by the Before_Print event, to loop
> through the pages and put in the numbers into the cells where you want them.
> It would have to walk its way through the page breaks, a slow process (the
> last time I messed with it), as the PageBreak object is made of molasses.
> And kept cold.  If you're willing to put a macro in, along with its
> ramifications (the user gets the "This workbook contains macros..." message
> on opening), we'll write it for you.
>
> (3)  Failing that, you'll need to put the page numbers in yourself, into
> cells.  you'll need to determine where the page breaks are, then use
> formulas for each page number.  You can use View - Page Break Preview to see
> that.  Then you could pick a cell in each page, and use a formula that
> refers to the prior page number cell. If the prior cell is A1, use:
>
> =A1 + 1
>
> But here's the problem: As you add and delete items, which presumably means
> inserting and deleting rows, this will move down or up those page numbering
> cells.
> --
> Earl Kiosterud
> www.smokeylake.com
>
> "DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
> > This is what I am doing....
> >
> > I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content) which
> > can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added to
> > it.
> > The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to
> > state
> > the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
> >
> > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> > page number?
> >
> > Dave
>
>
>

----------


## Earl Kiosterud

Dave,

It won't affect printing at all.  It will run automatically before the print
takes place, and will calculate and put page numbers in a cell in each page
of the sheet.

The following macro isn't complete.  It should be put in a regular module
and gotten working as you want it before you put it in Before_Print for
automatic firing.  It will put page numbers in the upper left corner cell of
each page, left pages only.  If the worksheet is wider than one page, it
won't do them yet.

Sub pagenumbers()
Dim MyR As Range
Dim PageNumber As Long

Set Mysheet = ActiveSheet
PageNumber = 1
Set MyR = Range("A1") ' starting cell
MyR.Value = "Page " & PageNumber ' first page number

Do While Not Intersect(MyR, ActiveSheet.UsedRange) Is Nothing
If MyR.EntireRow.PageBreak = xlPageBreakAutomatic Then
MyR.Value = "Page " & PageNumber ' put page number in cell
PageNumber = PageNumber + 1
End If
Set MyR = MyR.Offset(1, 0) ' move down
Loop
End Sub

Run this on a copy of the sheet, as it will modify it.  Make a new copy each
time you run it.

Consider carefully if you want to remain commited to this page-oriented
worksheet.  You'll be precluding a lot of Excel functionality.
--
Earl Kiosterud
www.smokeylake.com

"DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:B5F16962-04EE-470E-9257-48530C70422A@microsoft.com...
> Earl,
>
> If we put the macro into the document how much will it effect the printing
> process?
>
> I am keen to give it a go if it will not effect the document to badly...
>
> Thanks for your help with this.
>
> Dave
>
> "Earl Kiosterud" wrote:
>
>> DC,
>>
>> (1) It appears as though you've laid your sheet out with regard to the
>> printed pages.  That is a lot of trouble.  If you haven't looked at the
>> printing features in File - Page setup, you should first do that.  You
>> can
>> have headings, including automatic page numbers, column and/or row
>> headings
>> that automatically repeat across the pages, and other things.  Now you
>> just
>> maintain your worksheet as one continuous table, and let Page Setup add
>> the
>> page stuff for printing.
>>
>> (2)  If you have to have the page numbers on the sheet, the next best
>> solution would be for a macro, fired by the Before_Print event, to loop
>> through the pages and put in the numbers into the cells where you want
>> them.
>> It would have to walk its way through the page breaks, a slow process
>> (the
>> last time I messed with it), as the PageBreak object is made of molasses.
>> And kept cold.  If you're willing to put a macro in, along with its
>> ramifications (the user gets the "This workbook contains macros..."
>> message
>> on opening), we'll write it for you.
>>
>> (3)  Failing that, you'll need to put the page numbers in yourself, into
>> cells.  you'll need to determine where the page breaks are, then use
>> formulas for each page number.  You can use View - Page Break Preview to
>> see
>> that.  Then you could pick a cell in each page, and use a formula that
>> refers to the prior page number cell. If the prior cell is A1, use:
>>
>> =A1 + 1
>>
>> But here's the problem: As you add and delete items, which presumably
>> means
>> inserting and deleting rows, this will move down or up those page
>> numbering
>> cells.
>> --
>> Earl Kiosterud
>> www.smokeylake.com
>>
>> "DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
>> news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
>> > This is what I am doing....
>> >
>> > I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content)
>> > which
>> > can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added
>> > to
>> > it.
>> > The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to
>> > state
>> > the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
>> >
>> > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the
>> > printed
>> > page number?
>> >
>> > Dave
>>
>>
>>

----------


## DC appleyards

Earl,

Thanks for your help... I'll give it a go... but I think we might change the
format of the document.

Regards

DC

"Earl Kiosterud" wrote:

> Dave,
>
> It won't affect printing at all.  It will run automatically before the print
> takes place, and will calculate and put page numbers in a cell in each page
> of the sheet.
>
> The following macro isn't complete.  It should be put in a regular module
> and gotten working as you want it before you put it in Before_Print for
> automatic firing.  It will put page numbers in the upper left corner cell of
> each page, left pages only.  If the worksheet is wider than one page, it
> won't do them yet.
>
> Sub pagenumbers()
> Dim MyR As Range
> Dim PageNumber As Long
>
> Set Mysheet = ActiveSheet
> PageNumber = 1
> Set MyR = Range("A1") ' starting cell
> MyR.Value = "Page " & PageNumber ' first page number
>
> Do While Not Intersect(MyR, ActiveSheet.UsedRange) Is Nothing
>   If MyR.EntireRow.PageBreak = xlPageBreakAutomatic Then
>     MyR.Value = "Page " & PageNumber ' put page number in cell
>     PageNumber = PageNumber + 1
>     End If
>   Set MyR = MyR.Offset(1, 0) ' move down
>   Loop
> End Sub
>
> Run this on a copy of the sheet, as it will modify it.  Make a new copy each
> time you run it.
>
> Consider carefully if you want to remain commited to this page-oriented
> worksheet.  You'll be precluding a lot of Excel functionality.
> --
> Earl Kiosterud
> www.smokeylake.com
>
> "DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:B5F16962-04EE-470E-9257-48530C70422A@microsoft.com...
> > Earl,
> >
> > If we put the macro into the document how much will it effect the printing
> > process?
> >
> > I am keen to give it a go if it will not effect the document to badly...
> >
> > Thanks for your help with this.
> >
> > Dave
> >
> > "Earl Kiosterud" wrote:
> >
> >> DC,
> >>
> >> (1) It appears as though you've laid your sheet out with regard to the
> >> printed pages.  That is a lot of trouble.  If you haven't looked at the
> >> printing features in File - Page setup, you should first do that.  You
> >> can
> >> have headings, including automatic page numbers, column and/or row
> >> headings
> >> that automatically repeat across the pages, and other things.  Now you
> >> just
> >> maintain your worksheet as one continuous table, and let Page Setup add
> >> the
> >> page stuff for printing.
> >>
> >> (2)  If you have to have the page numbers on the sheet, the next best
> >> solution would be for a macro, fired by the Before_Print event, to loop
> >> through the pages and put in the numbers into the cells where you want
> >> them.
> >> It would have to walk its way through the page breaks, a slow process
> >> (the
> >> last time I messed with it), as the PageBreak object is made of molasses.
> >> And kept cold.  If you're willing to put a macro in, along with its
> >> ramifications (the user gets the "This workbook contains macros..."
> >> message
> >> on opening), we'll write it for you.
> >>
> >> (3)  Failing that, you'll need to put the page numbers in yourself, into
> >> cells.  you'll need to determine where the page breaks are, then use
> >> formulas for each page number.  You can use View - Page Break Preview to
> >> see
> >> that.  Then you could pick a cell in each page, and use a formula that
> >> refers to the prior page number cell. If the prior cell is A1, use:
> >>
> >> =A1 + 1
> >>
> >> But here's the problem: As you add and delete items, which presumably
> >> means
> >> inserting and deleting rows, this will move down or up those page
> >> numbering
> >> cells.
> >> --
> >> Earl Kiosterud
> >> www.smokeylake.com
> >>
> >> "DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> >> news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
> >> > This is what I am doing....
> >> >
> >> > I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content)
> >> > which
> >> > can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added
> >> > to
> >> > it.
> >> > The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to
> >> > state
> >> > the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
> >> >
> >> > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the
> >> > printed
> >> > page number?
> >> >
> >> > Dave
> >>
> >>
> >>
>
>
>

----------


## Earl Kiosterud

Dave,

Now you're talking.  Get familiar with the features in File - Page Setup.
It might just be what you need.  If you want the printout in too different a
layout from the table (sheet), and have Access, you can use that for the
report (printout).  It lets you lay the report any way you want -- Excel
prints it pretty much as is, with the features in Page Setup.  You can
either move the whole application to Access (depending on what it is, that
may or may not be the way to go), or make a linked table to the existing
Excel sheet, which must be in table form, as I mentioned in the earlier
post.
--
Earl Kiosterud
www.smokeylake.com

"DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:5C39E4D4-512C-44B2-BFB7-30865C950EBB@microsoft.com...
> Earl,
>
> Thanks for your help... I'll give it a go... but I think we might change
> the
> format of the document.
>
> Regards
>
> DC
>
> "Earl Kiosterud" wrote:
>
>> Dave,
>>
>> It won't affect printing at all.  It will run automatically before the
>> print
>> takes place, and will calculate and put page numbers in a cell in each
>> page
>> of the sheet.
>>
>> The following macro isn't complete.  It should be put in a regular module
>> and gotten working as you want it before you put it in Before_Print for
>> automatic firing.  It will put page numbers in the upper left corner cell
>> of
>> each page, left pages only.  If the worksheet is wider than one page, it
>> won't do them yet.
>>
>> Sub pagenumbers()
>> Dim MyR As Range
>> Dim PageNumber As Long
>>
>> Set Mysheet = ActiveSheet
>> PageNumber = 1
>> Set MyR = Range("A1") ' starting cell
>> MyR.Value = "Page " & PageNumber ' first page number
>>
>> Do While Not Intersect(MyR, ActiveSheet.UsedRange) Is Nothing
>>   If MyR.EntireRow.PageBreak = xlPageBreakAutomatic Then
>>     MyR.Value = "Page " & PageNumber ' put page number in cell
>>     PageNumber = PageNumber + 1
>>     End If
>>   Set MyR = MyR.Offset(1, 0) ' move down
>>   Loop
>> End Sub
>>
>> Run this on a copy of the sheet, as it will modify it.  Make a new copy
>> each
>> time you run it.
>>
>> Consider carefully if you want to remain commited to this page-oriented
>> worksheet.  You'll be precluding a lot of Excel functionality.
>> --
>> Earl Kiosterud
>> www.smokeylake.com
>>
>> "DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
>> news:B5F16962-04EE-470E-9257-48530C70422A@microsoft.com...
>> > Earl,
>> >
>> > If we put the macro into the document how much will it effect the
>> > printing
>> > process?
>> >
>> > I am keen to give it a go if it will not effect the document to
>> > badly...
>> >
>> > Thanks for your help with this.
>> >
>> > Dave
>> >
>> > "Earl Kiosterud" wrote:
>> >
>> >> DC,
>> >>
>> >> (1) It appears as though you've laid your sheet out with regard to the
>> >> printed pages.  That is a lot of trouble.  If you haven't looked at
>> >> the
>> >> printing features in File - Page setup, you should first do that.  You
>> >> can
>> >> have headings, including automatic page numbers, column and/or row
>> >> headings
>> >> that automatically repeat across the pages, and other things.  Now you
>> >> just
>> >> maintain your worksheet as one continuous table, and let Page Setup
>> >> add
>> >> the
>> >> page stuff for printing.
>> >>
>> >> (2)  If you have to have the page numbers on the sheet, the next best
>> >> solution would be for a macro, fired by the Before_Print event, to
>> >> loop
>> >> through the pages and put in the numbers into the cells where you want
>> >> them.
>> >> It would have to walk its way through the page breaks, a slow process
>> >> (the
>> >> last time I messed with it), as the PageBreak object is made of
>> >> molasses.
>> >> And kept cold.  If you're willing to put a macro in, along with its
>> >> ramifications (the user gets the "This workbook contains macros..."
>> >> message
>> >> on opening), we'll write it for you.
>> >>
>> >> (3)  Failing that, you'll need to put the page numbers in yourself,
>> >> into
>> >> cells.  you'll need to determine where the page breaks are, then use
>> >> formulas for each page number.  You can use View - Page Break Preview
>> >> to
>> >> see
>> >> that.  Then you could pick a cell in each page, and use a formula that
>> >> refers to the prior page number cell. If the prior cell is A1, use:
>> >>
>> >> =A1 + 1
>> >>
>> >> But here's the problem: As you add and delete items, which presumably
>> >> means
>> >> inserting and deleting rows, this will move down or up those page
>> >> numbering
>> >> cells.
>> >> --
>> >> Earl Kiosterud
>> >> www.smokeylake.com
>> >>
>> >> "DC appleyards" <DCappleyards@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
>> >> message
>> >> news:08DCFC3B-A680-454F-B7E0-303F8951D1EC@microsoft.com...
>> >> > This is what I am doing....
>> >> >
>> >> > I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content)
>> >> > which
>> >> > can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are
>> >> > added
>> >> > to
>> >> > it.
>> >> > The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs
>> >> > to
>> >> > state
>> >> > the page number. ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
>> >> >
>> >> > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the
>> >> > printed
>> >> > page number?
>> >> >
>> >> > Dave
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>
>>
>>
>>

----------


## Linker IT Software

Hi Dave,

I have added a function to my litLIB addin that does this. Perhaps you want
to have a look at it: www.oraxcel.com/projects/litlib

I have added the function =PageNumber and =PageCount

> Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> page number?

----------


## Dave Peterson

http://groups.google.co.uk/group/mic...29962074b3d344

or

http://snipurl.com/kgdy

(Thread from mid-July)

Linker IT Software wrote:
>
> Hi Dave,
>
> I have added a function to my litLIB addin that does this. Perhaps you want
> to have a look at it: www.oraxcel.com/projects/litlib
>
> I have added the function =PageNumber and =PageCount
>
> > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> > page number?

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## David McRitchie

In other words it is an old thread.   For those that don't want to spend money there
are other solutions besides the one in the thread about forcing page breaks.


Here is one of the actual solutions     Page #   of  ##  into a cell. by Mrna Larson
http://groups.google.com/group/micro...b2536c782464ff
part of this thread
http://groups.google.com/groups?thre...wood.u-net.com

and a solution by Laurent Longre in this thread: using VBA
http://groups.google.com/groups?thre...ldonline.co.uk

--
FWIW
I had references to  Page number, inserted into a cell, Laurent Longre, Myrna Larson.
but Google has messed them up. that's the who problem with them assigning their own
numbers or in reality recycling the old DejaVue numbers which Google had recognized

This is what I had the reference is good but the references within are bad.
http://groups.google.com/groups?thre...tngp13.phx.gbl

And I had to look up the references again, unfortunately I could only get the message
number form the first message in each of those threads.

---
HTH,
David McRitchie, Microsoft MVP - Excel    [site changed  Nov. 2001]
My Excel Pages:  http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/excel.htm
Search Page:        http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/search.htm

"Dave Peterson" <petersod@verizonXSPAM.net> wrote in message news:4391B310.525C7CB7@verizonXSPAM.net...
>
http://groups.google.co.uk/group/mic...29962074b3d344
>
> or
>
> http://snipurl.com/kgdy
>
> (Thread from mid-July)
>
> Linker IT Software wrote:
> >
> > Hi Dave,
> >
> > I have added a function to my litLIB addin that does this. Perhaps you want
> > to have a look at it: www.oraxcel.com/projects/litlib
> >
> > I have added the function =PageNumber and =PageCount
> >
> > > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> > > page number?
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson

----------


## Dave Peterson

And the other thing that scared me was the "hi Dave".  I wasn't sure for which
Dave the message was intended.

Thanks for the posting the other solutions.

David McRitchie wrote:
>
> In other words it is an old thread.   For those that don't want to spend money there
> are other solutions besides the one in the thread about forcing page breaks.
>
> Here is one of the actual solutions     Page #   of  ##  into a cell. by Mrna Larson
>   http://groups.google.com/group/micro...b2536c782464ff
> part of this thread
>   http://groups.google.com/groups?thre...wood.u-net.com
>
> and a solution by Laurent Longre in this thread: using VBA
>   http://groups.google.com/groups?thre...ldonline.co.uk
>
> --
> FWIW
> I had references to  Page number, inserted into a cell, Laurent Longre, Myrna Larson.
> but Google has messed them up. that's the who problem with them assigning their own
> numbers or in reality recycling the old DejaVue numbers which Google had recognized
>
> This is what I had the reference is good but the references within are bad.
>   http://groups.google.com/groups?thre...tngp13.phx.gbl
>
> And I had to look up the references again, unfortunately I could only get the message
> number form the first message in each of those threads.
>
> ---
> HTH,
> David McRitchie, Microsoft MVP - Excel    [site changed  Nov. 2001]
> My Excel Pages:  http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/excel.htm
> Search Page:        http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/search.htm
>
> "Dave Peterson" <petersod@verizonXSPAM.net> wrote in message news:4391B310.525C7CB7@verizonXSPAM.net...
> >
> http://groups.google.co.uk/group/mic...29962074b3d344
> >
> > or
> >
> > http://snipurl.com/kgdy
> >
> > (Thread from mid-July)
> >
> > Linker IT Software wrote:
> > >
> > > Hi Dave,
> > >
> > > I have added a function to my litLIB addin that does this. Perhaps you want
> > > to have a look at it: www.oraxcel.com/projects/litlib
> > >
> > > I have added the function =PageNumber and =PageCount
> > >
> > > > Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> > > > page number?
> >
> > --
> >
> > Dave Peterson

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## David McRitchie

Hi Dave P.,
There used to be a lot more of us in the Excel newsgroups.
Guess you can thank the people who don't know how to use newsgroups and
instead rely on  Microsoft Communities or Excel Forum and who "think"  it's appropriate
to use a handle instead of their name (don't get me started on Excel Forum).

What gets me is that only seems to be one Tom and only one Chip in the newsgroups (that I notice).
I guess Tom is not as frequent a name as I thought  by Rank in the 1990 US Census
http://www.census.gov/genealogy/www/namesearch.html

shown as  name,  frequency, cumulative frequency,  rank
for David, Tom, ****, and Harry

male name            freq.          cumulative    RANK
DAVID                   2.363        17.176             6
RICHARD             1.703         18.878             7
THOMAS              1.380         23.185           10
HARRY                  0.251         52.991          70
TOM                       0.117         67.890       154
DAVE                    0.053         77.316       271
****                      0.009         87.298       721

The top ten male names in the US are
James,  John,  Robert,  Michael,  William, David, Richard, Charles, Joseph, Thomas

The top ten female names in the US are
Mary,  Patricia,  Linda, Barbara, Elizabeth, Jennifer, Maria,  Susan, Margaret,  Dorothy

but then that is probably how they sign their names or what is on birth certificates
If you want to see details for the top 10 names,  or link to entire listings see
http://www.census.gov/genealogy/names/names_files.html

There is also a list somewhere for births for more current names.
--


"Dave Peterson"  wrote
> And the other thing that scared me was the "hi Dave".  I wasn't sure for which
> Dave the message was intended.

----------


## Dave Peterson

Interesting data.  I wonder what'll happen with the 2000 census.


David McRitchie wrote:
>
> Hi Dave P.,
> There used to be a lot more of us in the Excel newsgroups.
> Guess you can thank the people who don't know how to use newsgroups and
> instead rely on  Microsoft Communities or Excel Forum and who "think"  it's appropriate
> to use a handle instead of their name (don't get me started on Excel Forum).
>
> What gets me is that only seems to be one Tom and only one Chip in the newsgroups (that I notice).
> I guess Tom is not as frequent a name as I thought  by Rank in the 1990 US Census
>   http://www.census.gov/genealogy/www/namesearch.html
>
> shown as  name,  frequency, cumulative frequency,  rank
>  for David, Tom, ****, and Harry
>
>    male name            freq.          cumulative    RANK
>    DAVID                   2.363        17.176             6
>    RICHARD             1.703         18.878             7
>    THOMAS              1.380         23.185           10
>    HARRY                  0.251         52.991          70
>    TOM                       0.117         67.890       154
>    DAVE                    0.053         77.316       271
>    ****                      0.009         87.298       721
>
> The top ten male names in the US are
>    James,  John,  Robert,  Michael,  William, David, Richard, Charles, Joseph, Thomas
>
> The top ten female names in the US are
>    Mary,  Patricia,  Linda, Barbara, Elizabeth, Jennifer, Maria,  Susan, Margaret,  Dorothy
>
> but then that is probably how they sign their names or what is on birth certificates
> If you want to see details for the top 10 names,  or link to entire listings see
>   http://www.census.gov/genealogy/names/names_files.html
>
> There is also a list somewhere for births for more current names.
> --
>
> "Dave Peterson"  wrote
> > And the other thing that scared me was the "hi Dave".  I wasn't sure for which
> > Dave the message was intended.

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Ron Coderre

Curious about a name???
Check here:
http://babynamewizard.com/namevoyager/lnv0105.html


***********
Regards,
Ron


"Dave Peterson" wrote:

> Interesting data.  I wonder what'll happen with the 2000 census.
>
>
> David McRitchie wrote:
> >
> > Hi Dave P.,
> > There used to be a lot more of us in the Excel newsgroups.
> > Guess you can thank the people who don't know how to use newsgroups and
> > instead rely on  Microsoft Communities or Excel Forum and who "think"  it's appropriate
> > to use a handle instead of their name (don't get me started on Excel Forum).
> >
> > What gets me is that only seems to be one Tom and only one Chip in the newsgroups (that I notice).
> > I guess Tom is not as frequent a name as I thought  by Rank in the 1990 US Census
> >   http://www.census.gov/genealogy/www/namesearch.html
> >
> > shown as  name,  frequency, cumulative frequency,  rank
> >  for David, Tom, ****, and Harry
> >
> >    male name            freq.          cumulative    RANK
> >    DAVID                   2.363        17.176             6
> >    RICHARD             1.703         18.878             7
> >    THOMAS              1.380         23.185           10
> >    HARRY                  0.251         52.991          70
> >    TOM                       0.117         67.890       154
> >    DAVE                    0.053         77.316       271
> >    ****                      0.009         87.298       721
> >
> > The top ten male names in the US are
> >    James,  John,  Robert,  Michael,  William, David, Richard, Charles, Joseph, Thomas
> >
> > The top ten female names in the US are
> >    Mary,  Patricia,  Linda, Barbara, Elizabeth, Jennifer, Maria,  Susan, Margaret,  Dorothy
> >
> > but then that is probably how they sign their names or what is on birth certificates
> > If you want to see details for the top 10 names,  or link to entire listings see
> >   http://www.census.gov/genealogy/names/names_files.html
> >
> > There is also a list somewhere for births for more current names.
> > --
> >
> > "Dave Peterson"  wrote
> > > And the other thing that scared me was the "hi Dave".  I wasn't sure for which
> > > Dave the message was intended.
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

Pretty neat!

Thanks

Ron Coderre wrote:
>
> Curious about a name???
> Check here:
> http://babynamewizard.com/namevoyager/lnv0105.html
>
> ***********
> Regards,
> Ron
>

----------


## rino633

Hi Gent, 

You can try created macro:

Private Sub Numcell()

TotSheets = Worksheets.Count

i = 1
For Each sh In Worksheets

sh.Range("a1").Value = "Page " & i & " of " & TotSheets

i = i + 1

Next sh

End Sub



Regards

Rino







> This is what I am doing....
> 
> I have a monthly document (identical in appearance but not content) which
> can expand or shrink dependant on the number of items which are added to it.
> The top section is printed on each page and one of the cells needs to state
> the page numberâ¦ ie Page 1 of 2 etc.
> 
> Is there a formula that can be put in the cell that registers the printed
> page number?
> ...

----------


## david_imm

I would think that all you have to do is set up a document with a set amount of rows on each page (say 50 rows per page).

Then put this in the cell....

=ROUNDUP(ROW()/50,0)

----------


## zaonpt

I found a nit solution.

U can use the header and move it down to the body part u want, and use the 255 ascii caracter (alt+255) to add hidden spaces to move the string (left and right) to where u want.

This worked for me.

GL

----------

